
Why is the Tesla Cybertruck so Cheap? - socialdemocrat
https://medium.com/@Jernfrost/why-is-the-cybertruck-so-cheap-b8ed6b9a7b70
======
axaxs
Comparisons are a little unfair, because traditional cars are like department
stores: nobody pays MSRP. Tesla, however, everyone pays MSRP. That's not a
knock against them, it just muddies the comparison a bit. I bought a brand new
Colorado last year, seats six, 5.5 ft bed, for less than 23k. I'd love for
Tesla to have a model similar that cost about the same.

------
socialdemocrat
What did Tesla do to make a large bullet proof Truck cost the same as a Model
3, a much smaller car and which can compete with gasoline trucks?

And is it actually cheap compared to e.g. a Ford F-150?

